# Hoegaarden Grand Cru Recipe?



## mikem108 (15/6/07)

Does anyone have a recipe for hoegaarden grand cru?
All the ones I've been able to find have honey as one of the fermentables 

to that


----------



## DJR (15/6/07)

Not sure about this, i wondered a while back about it. From what i could tell it was 100% barley malt with no wheat, and using the Hoegaarden wit yeast, since people who have recultured from the bottle report the yeast being very similar to the commercially available Hoegaarden yeast (wlp400/wy3944). It's essentially like a tripel but seems a bit maltier and has the coriander/orange flavour.

http://www.beerhunter.com/documents/19133-000113.html gives some background

Lemme know what you come up with. I suspect something like

70% Belgian/German Pils
20% Vienna
8% Aromatic/Melanoidin
2% Special B/Caraaroma

Some sugar

To about 1075 OG (to get 8.7% FG must be 1009 or so or 67 points of SG lost during fermentation)

15g each Coriander seed and dried orange peel added to boil

plenty of gypsum

Not sure about IBU - probably about 25?

WLP400 yeast with big starter

Might get in the same ballpark?

Edit: found more http://www.specialitybeerselection.co.uk/h...den%5Fgrandcru/



> Fruity (type banana), alcoholic, spicy (clove & smoky notes), slight caramel aroma, bittersweet, full bodied
> 
> Ingredients
> Spring water
> ...


----------



## mikem108 (15/6/07)

Nice one Ben, That looks good, will plug it into Beer Tools and see what comes out


----------



## bakkerman (15/6/07)

The yeast is Wyeast 3463 Forbidden Fruit.

You can get away with doing a Hoegaarden Witbier grainbill times 1.5, adding 10% sugar to get it to an OG of 1075.


----------



## DJR (15/6/07)

bakkerman said:


> The yeast is Wyeast 3463 Forbidden Fruit.
> 
> You can get away with doing a Hoegaarden Witbier grainbill times 1.5, adding 10% sugar to get it to an OG of 1075.



The FF yeast makes more sense than the normal yeast, however it seems that the grand cru doesn't use any wheat at all, but i'm sure that would still turn out tasty.


----------



## Boozy the clown (15/6/07)

Well if you are going to try it K&K style try this - not guaranteed to taste just like a Grand Cru but its definately a strong Belgian. ( :excl: Its all in the yeast, dont baulk at the ingredients list!)

Wyeast 3787 belgian
coopers lager kit 
2x kilo coopers brewing sugar no2
500 gms brewiser sugar
200gms honey
and about 500gms of liquid malt extract

low temps, camden winter brew.

Started at 11.00, bottled the Sugar Monster at 10.35. :chug: 

Give it lots room and time.

(Otherwise disregard it you are a AG dude)


----------



## Chris (17/6/07)

Couple of years bach I cultured the yeast from a bottle HG Grand Cru, so thats an option.


----------



## Doogiechap (17/6/07)

mikem108 said:


> Nice one Ben, That looks good, will plug it into Beer Tools and see what comes out



Thanks for looking at this fellas. I recently blew my keg dry of my attempt of Forbidden Fruit and am missing it. The Grand Cru looks good as the next Belgian for my fridge  . Mike let me know how you go with this.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Weizguy (14/5/08)

I choose to revive thread, rather than create a new one.

I *need* to make one of these fine ales soon. Well..., I'd *like* to make one.  
Has anyone made a beer like this, and are you willing to share your recipe?

There's not much out there on the internets, you know. I checked and couldn't find more than a couple of unique recipes.

Please help me out. I'm worthy! :lol: 

I'd prefer a tried and proven recipe, but I'll go with the best one, per style. Why is there no Hoey Grand Cru in style of the week, Stuster? (...or is there?)  

Les out


----------



## glennheinzel (14/5/08)

Les - Your post is timely as I was just searching this site trying to find an answer to the very same question. 

Has anyone got a good recipe?


----------



## bconnery (14/5/08)

No recipe but rumour has it that the Celis brewery brands were made with the Hoegaarden brewer's original recipes so perhaps searching for clones / info on Celis Grand Cru might yield some different ideas / recipes?


----------



## sm0902 (14/5/08)

www.beertools.com has a few recipes. Search any recipe "containing text" Grand Cru.

Might have to try one myself.


----------



## mikem108 (14/5/08)

Going to have a crack using
Euro Pils Malt
Wheat Malt
Vienna Malt
Unmalted Wheat
Oats
Sugar
Corriander
Fresh Orange rind
WLP400
Haven't decided the %'s yet


----------



## browndog (15/5/08)

When in the boil would you be looking to add the orange peel and coriander?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## beerguide (15/5/08)

I'd say coriander around 60 mins and peel around 15-10 mins. Its around what I normally use for my Wits.


----------



## bierbaron (15/5/08)

isnt the grand cru essentially and belgian triple with coriander/orange twist?


----------



## amita (15/5/08)

mikem108 said:


> Going to have a crack using
> Euro Pils Malt
> Wheat Malt
> Vienna Malt
> ...




which orange are you thinking of using?? as here in MR the season for sevilles has ended a while back...

cheers amita


----------



## browndog (15/5/08)

zoddy said:


> I'd say coriander around 60 mins and peel around 15-10 mins. Its around what I normally use for my Wits.



Thanks Zoddy, here is what I have come up with, it was based on a duvel recipe

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Browndog's Grand Cru
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: Belgian Golden Strong Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.50 L 
Boil Size: 34.97 L
Estimated OG: 1.074 SG
Estimated Color: 5.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 31.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain  69.23 % 
0.75 kg AA Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 11.54 % 
0.50 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 7.69 % 
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 21.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Halertau Aroma (organic) [6.80 %] (15 minHops 10.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Halertau Aroma (organic) [6.80 %] (0 min)Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 oz Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.93 oz Coriander Seed (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Citric Acid (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 oz Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.75 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 11.54 % 
Craftbrewer Belgian ale yeast 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.75 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 15.01 L of water at 72.6 C 63.0 C 

Mashing in at lunchtime tomorrow.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Steve (15/5/08)

BD

The last wit I made I put the orange and coriander in 10 mins from flameout. I havent heard of putting them in for 60 mins after reading about wits on here?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## browndog (15/5/08)

Thanks Steve, I'll have to do a bit more reseach before the boil tomorrow.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Steve (15/5/08)

Did a search for coriander:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;hl=coriander

I think this is the thread I read when I first started brewing and didnt know the difference between wheats and wits.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## browndog (15/5/08)

Steve said:


> Did a search for coriander:
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;hl=coriander
> 
> ...



Cheers Mate, plenty of good reading there.


----------



## beerguide (15/5/08)

The coriander at 60 might be a yanky thing as I typically adapt from their recipes for Wits? I've never tried them later in the boil and I've always been happy. Like anything in brewing its all about trial and error?

Just doing a quick google I've seen examples ranging from 60 mins to flame out.


----------



## mikem108 (16/5/08)

Corriander at the end so you don't loose the aromatics, probably at flameout -5, also use the "indian" coriander


----------



## Weizguy (16/5/08)

I usually (as often as I make Witbier), make a number of additions of both coriander (freshly crushed) and orange peel at 15, 5, and 0 minutes.

This is as matter of habit and has no basis in logic or tradition (outside of my brewing). I think I got the suggestion from a US extract Wit recipe.
However, I was rewarded with a 3rd place at Bathurst a few years back with one of my partial mash Wits. So it must have been acceptable, at least.

Either way, I'll be using WLP410 (Wit II) in my Grand Cru.

Beerzup :chug: 
Les


----------



## mikem108 (16/5/08)

ANy particular reason for the 410?


----------



## glennheinzel (18/5/08)

I checked the back of a bottle today and all it mentioned for ingredients was (IIRC) Malt + Wheat.


----------



## Weizguy (19/5/08)

mikem108 said:


> ANy particular reason for the 410?


it's my house Wit yeast. I'm happy with it and happy to try it in the Grand Cru.
Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## grw74 (13/6/08)

Attached is my version of HG Grand Cru. Originally brewed with 3.5kg's of leatherwood honey that was just too much.

I had to attach it as a Jpeg.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (30/12/10)

Thread resurrection time

I've been enjoying this beer a lot - my cnr bottle shop has started stocking it.

Any of the brewers from this thread (or others) got any reports on the recipes they've tried? Is the Wy forbidden fruit definitely the one?

Cheers


----------



## brettprevans (4/1/11)

Les's H GC recipe is here

I dont mind the look of browndogs recipe (post 18) as a starting point but would do a bit more hunting around to tweak it

I had thought about making this but havent done anything about formulating a recipe.


----------



## manticle (5/1/11)

cheers


----------

